# A Very Jules Birthday!



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My baby boy is 2 years old! We officially/unofficially celebrated his birthday on my own, May 29th...it's just fun having double birthday (plus it makes sense since he was about 2 weeks old when he was found and the 29th is right in that time-frame!).  We also had a catfood cake and lots of extra playtime and treats! Here are some pictures of his birthday gifts!

New tunnel! It's weaved underneath the big cat tree, so it's windy and fun! 


Jules on his new cat tree! It's short, but has a hidey hole and a perch that he loves. It's in the bedroom, and he loves it!


My husband's parents are in visiting and they got a jester hat for the cats. Of course Jules and his personality fit it PERFECTLY, so he got to wear it...isn't he handsome!?!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday, Mr. Jules!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Jules! 

You're a handsome kitty, love that jester look, lol. He looks so slim and tall in that cat tree photo, and has a pretty longish tail, doesn't he? What a great pose!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jules, what a Handsome Boy you are! You have a Classic Egyptian Cat silhouette, to me at least!
Happy Purrday to you, and to many more to come!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy birthday Jules! What a cutie patootie you are  Hope you had a wonderful birthday with your family and super spoiled hehe


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy birthday sweet Jules!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Happy birthday, Jules! What a handsome man he is, very spoiled too


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh he's so handsome and stately!  Happy bday Jules!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

I like. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Catfood cake??? That's a great idea, Timebandit! How do you do it?

Happy bday, Jules! And happy bday to you too, Timebandit!!!!!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That second pic looks like something ancient Egyptians worshipped. Jules was like "ah, you finally got my posing platform".


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jules! Love the pics...and he looks very regal sitting on his cat tree!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

bluemilk said:


> Catfood cake??? That's a great idea, Timebandit! How do you do it?
> 
> Happy bday, Jules! And happy bday to you too, Timebandit!!!!!!!


Thanks from the both of us! 

As for the catfood cake, I make really easy ones. I get the birthday kittys favorite can of catfood, turn it upside down on a plate so it holds it's shape, press in birthday kittys favorite treats, cut and serve.  I have made ones that use real liver as well, but they don't cut quite as nicely as the can.

Here's a pic of Sammy eating a slice of catfood cake.  Nothing fancy, but they love it!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

10cats and Nebraska - I totally agree! And he gets comments all the time about how he looks like the Pharaoh's cat! So whats a kitty mommy to do? Get him an Egyptian collar of COURSE!  It just arrived today, so once I can get a good pic of him, I will definitely post a pic of my spoiled handsome little man!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gorgeous piccies! He'd lovely! Happy birthday, Jules!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Speechie! 

And without further ado, here is the new Egyptian collar I got for Jules. It's slightly wider than other cat collars (5/8"), but he has such a long neck, it looks really nice on him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my!! That is a Cool collar! And very fitting for Jules!


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Lookit the tail on that boy! so long! Happy birthday Jules.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Just wanted to say "thanks!" for the recent comments on my little boy! He's still loving his birthday presents, and is getting a ton of comments from customers in the store on his new collar and how well it suits him! 

I SO have to post some pics on just how LONG this cat is...I've seen Siamese and various other Oriental breeds in my life, but I have NEVER seen a cat as long and lean as Jules is. When my stores customer's see him, 80% of the time the first comment is about how long he is. At 9lbs and just bundled muscle, he is definitely deceiving to the eye! Keep an eye out for a new thread soon! :wink:


----------

